# Failed ICSI



## fabry (Feb 13, 2003)

Dear Peter,

Thanks for your time to answer my question. I had my first attampt of ICSI and it's failed. My period came 12 days after ET and it last for 10 days (my usual period only last for 5 days) is this normal? 

After ET I was sent home straight away as the doctor said I should carry on with my life as normal, nothing to worried about. I saw on the Q&A and usual practice after ET would be lie down for 1/2 hour, is this true? I went back to work after ET and carry on as normal and I was really stressful the week after ET as I was really busy at work and a dead line to meet, I work about 10 hours a day. My question is could stress be one of the reason of the failure? 2 grade A embies were transfered and I just can't think of other reason that the treatment fail.

On my last cycle, 2 embies were frozen, do you think on the next cycle, should the 2 frozen embies use first or go through another complete cycle? 

After first cycle failed, when should the next cycle start again? I will be paying for ICSI so I just want to do this ASAP.

Regards,

Fabry


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



fabry said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> Thanks for your time to answer my question. I had my first attampt of ICSI and it's failed. My period came 12 days after ET and it last for 10 days (my usual period only last for 5 days) is this normal?
> 
> ...


----------

